# New DM title



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy earned his AKC DM (diving master) title today with 22.3 and 22.9. So proud of my boy. He is absolutely insane for dock diving. Never trained him he just does it. Now to get him ranked as the #1 GSD in Dock Diving. Right now he is second but needs 7more jumps to make it official.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Congrats Ozzy!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

drparker151 said:


> Congrats Ozzy!


Thank you


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Look at him! Makes me so happy when I see these dogs do something they love. Congratulations!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> Look at him! Makes me so happy when I see these dogs do something they love. Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## Cadfael (Jun 17, 2020)

That's fantastic! Good luck going forward.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

That's amazing! Ozzy is such an incredible dog!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Cadfael said:


> That's fantastic! Good luck going forward.


Thank you. We will keep on rolling.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> That's amazing! Ozzy is such an incredible dog!


Thank you . He is a very special boy.


----------

